# CALIFORNIA ROAD TRIP ~ BOTTLES & MORE



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Note:

 I anticipate at least 15 pages (with pictures) for this thread initially, so please bare with me if you happen to open it before it is completed, which I expect will take about an hour.

 Thanks

 Sodapopbob

 I just got back from a five day road trip to the eastern side of the California portion of the Sierra Mountains along scenic Highway 395. Along the way I stopped at several small town antique shops where I picked up some interesting finds. I also squeezed in just enough time to do some roadside hunting and found a couple of cool bottles doing that as well. All in all it was a great trip totaling 855 miles of driving through mostly blazing hot sun with average daily tempratures in the low 100s. I'm sure the CaliKid will have a comment or two to make as the area I am referring to is one of his favorite stomping grounds, especially around the ghost/tourist town of Randsburg.

 Here's a sampling of what that part of the country looks like. Please stand by because there is a lot more to follow ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Speaking of Randsburg, meet Penny and Charlie who are long time residents and sold me a couple of bottle from their antique store ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's one of the bottles I bought from Charlie who only charged me $5.00 for it ... It's a honey-amber "Uncle Jo" from Fort Worth, Texas. Based on the info from the following link, I believe this fully embossed soda bottle was last made around the time that WWII started in 1941.

 Link:  http://www.scholarlypursuits.com/unclejo.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

After visiting with Charlie and Penny for a while, I drove up the street to Fasig's Antiques (which used to be the old high school built in the 1930s) where I purchased this collection of green soda pop bottles ... 

 The 7-11 I never heard of before which I thought was cool and bottled in Los Angeles - Owens-Illinois 1946

 Check out the Bubble Up. Have you ever seen one with all lower case letters? Owens-Illinois 1948
 And did you know that Bubble Up got it's start before 7up? Check it out ...

 Links:

 Wikipedia
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_Up

 History - Rogers, Arkansas
 http://rogersarkansas.com/museum/donation/bubbleupsoda.asp

 The Welchade is also from Los Angeles, but no makers mark or date that I can see.

 I think the best of the lot (although not in the greatest shape) is the 1937 7up from Los Angeles - Owens-Illinois - 8 bubble ... But there is a bit of mystery surrounding it because the Owens-Illinois mark on the base looks like this ... 24 <(I)> 7 ... And as far as I know there is no O-I plant number 24. The Los Angeles plant number is 23. Has anyone ever heard of a plant number 24?

 Note: If you are ever in Randsburg, be sure to visit Fasig's. They have some of the best looking deco sodas I have ever seen in one place. I just wish I had thought to take some pictures, I'm sure they would have let me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a couple of Western themed soda bottles I bought in the "Four Corners" area, which is a junction just south of Randsburg ...

 The 1967 Bar-B is fairly common, but the 1941 Rodeo is a little harder to find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

My northerly destination was Lone Pine, California where hundreds of old movies, especially westerns, were filmed starting as far back as the 1920s. Most of the Hopalong Cassidy movies and similar others were filmed just west of Lone Pine in what is called the Alabama Hills. It's the place with all of the huge boulders that Hoppy and Roy Rogers used to ride by and jump from in countless movies. In Lone Pine they have a museum dedicated strictly to movies made in and around the Alabama Hills. A few of the more recognized movies made in the area are ...

 Gunga Din - 1938
 High Sierra - Humphrey Bogart - 1941
 Tremors - 1990
 And hundreds of westerns

 Here's a picture of the museum ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

The following few pages are dedicated to pictures taken in the museum ... 

 This first one is of the original car that Bogey drove in the movie High Sierra when the police chased him into the mountains nearby and where Bogey met his maker ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Hopalong Cassidy Poster ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Roy Rogers Collectibles ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Speaking of Gunga Din ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here'a a picture of area where the temple in Gunga Din was located in 1938 when the film was made. It is part of the Alabama Hills ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

And just about a mile up the road toward Mt. Whitney, which is the road the police chased Bogart, I found this cone top beer can in the brush along the road - It's an Eastside from San Bernardino, Calif. Based on the info from the following link, cone tops date from about 1935 to about 1945. I call this particular example my "Bogey Can" because I like to imagine that Humphrey Bogart threw it out of his car window during the car chase in the 1941 movie "High Sierra" ...

 Link:  http://www.ebeercans.com/cone-top-beer-cans.php


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Along the same stretch of road I found a 1939 "Durham's" acl from Jamestown, Ca. Jamestown is a former 1849 gold rush town located on the west side of the Sierras.

 I also found an Eastside Cherry Keno acl from San Bernardino, which is basically the same company that made the beer. The Cherry Keno isn't dated but I suspect it's 1940s or early 50s. It's not in the greatest shape, but still a keeper, especially when you consider where it was found ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

During one of the days I spent in Lone Pine I drove all the way to the end of the Whitney-Portal Road that reaches an elevation of 8,300 feet where the trail head starts for hikers going to the top of Mt Whitney, which has an elevation of 14,497 feet and is the highest mountain in the United States outside of Mount Deneli in Alaska. The trail to the summit is eleven miles and requires at least three days to complete. I just hiked in about two miles to get a feel for the area, but hope to make it to the top someday when I have more time ... and energy. Lol

 Here's a picture of the road heading west towards the trail head ... check out the sign!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's me getting ready to hit the trail ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Along the trail at about the one mile marker looking to the southwest. Notice the waterfall ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

The day following my hike I visited the Alabama Hills, which looks like this. Notice Mt Whitney framed in the arch. This arch is shown in a number of movies, especially some of the older Weaterns.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's the plaque going into the Alabama Hills ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Typical view of the hills where movie cowboys and Indians used to chase each other and shoot it out ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

On the way home I saw this old store just south of Lone Pine that is for sale and would make a good antique/bottle shop ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

In the city of Orange, California, which is near Disneyland, there is a huge antique district where I found the following display in the basement of one of the shops ...

 There is a bit of a mystery surrounding the dealer who owns this display. Apparently he is a recluse who will not tell anyone where he gets his merchandise, nor will he respond to special request for bottles. The cashier in the antique mall where this display is located told me that the bottle guy has been with them for about 15 years and never runs out of bottles to sell. Its believed that he either owned a warehouse or store where the still-filled bottles came from. Each one is in mint condition, and no bottle is priced more than $50.00. Most are in the $15.00 range. I bought only one that I will show you in my next post ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a glass case display by the same mystery dealer. Notice the amber "Spike It" acl on the left side of the middle shelf ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a better picture of it because I bought it. It's not a particularly rare bottle, but a cool one anyway and I bought it because I really, really "Liked It!"

 Although it is not clearly marked with a date, the price tag said 1942 ...

 "Spike It ~ You'll Like It"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

I saved the best for last with this 1955 Hopalong Cassidy / Betsy Ross Grape Juice bottle with original cap. Both the paper label and bottle are in excellent condition. These bottles typically list for about $100.00 in near-mint condition. As soon as I saw it I knew I just had to have it, especially after having just visited Hoppy in the Lone Pine Movie Museum ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Soon after purchasing the Hoppy bottle I headed for home. Along the way I took this picture of the sun setting over the Pacific ocean. Which is a fitting image to cap the end a real life California road trip ...

 Thanks for coming along. I hope you enjoyed the ride.

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

PS ~

 Instead of one hour, it took me three hours to post this entire thread. For some weird reason I kept having to down size my pictures because it kept telling me they were too large. Oh well, I finally got'er done anyway.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

& More ...

 Earlier I mentioned that the 1990 movie "Tremors" was filmed in the Alabama Hills just west of Lone Pine. While hiking around and exploring the area I unexpectedly came upon the rock pictured below which immediately reminded me of a Graboid monster from the movie. Compare the rock to the still frame from the movie which is shown on the following page. Also notice the High Sierra mountains in the background of both pictures. This particular rock is not named and I may be the first person to have discovered it. I call it ...

 "Graboid Rock"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

From the movie ...


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice pics Bob, looks like a fun trip, where is the Spike It from, I ask because there's a Paterson example I need...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks for stopping by. 

 My "Spike It" acl isn't marked with a location. But according to my acl book they were bottled in Iowa - Pennsylvania and Utah. The book list dates of 1940-42-47 and describes it as common. However, there is a bit of a mystery about it that I am trying to figure out. It is embossed on the base with ...

 GC
 3383
 2

 With the GC standing for ...

 G C (entertwined angularly designed letters, vertically arranged) Glass Containers, Inc. (1933-1983), later Glass Containers Corporation, main office in Fullerton, CA, with several glass plant locations. Bought up the Knox Glass Company plants in 1968. This particular mark is stated to have first been used in 1945 according to Toulouse, but may in fact date from somewhat earlier. Peterson (1968:49) indicates at least one variation of the GC trademark was used beginning in 1933. Several variations of the "G C" mark exist, including one with the letters rounded (not angular), and another one with the letters touching, or nearly so.

 You will recall when I discussed this bottle earlier that the dealer wrote 1942 on the price tag. But what I'm wondering is how he came up with that particular year based strictly on the GC numbers that I posted above? As far as I know, no one ever figured out the codes for these GC bottles. But I am beginning to suspect that this so called reclusive dealer may very well have succeeded in doing just that. That's one of the reasons I was inquiring about him to the cashier who helped me. Except that the cashier informed me that the dealer will not allow his name - address - or any information regarding his sources for the bottles to be disclosed. The only thing I can come up with regarding the codes on the base is that the 2 might represent 1942. Other than that nothing else makes the least bit of sense.

 By the way, is your "Spike It" a GC bottle? If so, what are the numbers on the base?

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Regarding GC bottles ...

 Here's the base on a "30 Below" acl that I used to own but sold recently, and a bottle that I have never been able to accurately date. Notice it has the same 3383 numbers, but instead of a 2 it has a 3. I'm wondering if the 2 on the "Spike It" does in fact stand for 1942, then the 3 might stand for 1943? The 3383 is probably a mold number. Especially when you take into account that the "Spike It" and the "30 Below" are both amber bottles and both are 7 ounce.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's the front of the "30 Below." Compare it to the "Spike It" on the next page ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

"Spike It"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

And here's the base on the "Spike It" with 3383 2


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Could it be as simple as the 2 stands for 1942 and the 3 stands for 1943? Possibly, especially when you can rule out 1932-33 because acls didn't emerge until about 1934-35. And we can most likely rule out 1952-53 because I'm certain the "30 Below" was not being produced that late nor do I think  the "Spike It" was either. What I need to do is examine more GC bottles and see if I can detect a trend along these lines. I have never seen, nor do I know of an "embossed only" GC bottle. Every one I have ever seen or heard of is an acl. 

 Its possible that the Glass Containers (GC) company was in a 1940s state of mind at the time and so no need for an elaborate dating system. ??? 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's the only other GC bottle I am aware of that I own. (Although I haven't checked every single bottle yet - too many). This particular bottle is a "Gazosa" from San Diego, Ca. and is marked on the base with ... GC 3357 4 ... which, if the trend I'm looking for is accurate, then this bottle would date to 1944, and the 3357 is a different mold/style number. And that's right on the money according to what local collectors told me when I accquired the bottle, saying the Gazosa brand was long gone by the 1950s.

 Front ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Base ... with GC 3357 4 (1944) ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Back on the road again ...

 I had time today to clean up the "Durham's Beverages" acl that I found in Lone Pine along the Whitney-Portal Road, which I though cleaned up pretty good with only a hint of rust still remaining. I am excited about this particular bottle - one, because I found it - and two, because I believe it to be an extemely rare bottle. As I mentioned earlier, it's from Jamestown, California, which is an old gold mining town with a current population of about 3,500 residents. I suspect the population was considerably less in the 1930s when the bottle was produced. Jamestown and other mining camp towns in that 49er's country east of Fresno and Sacremento have seen a huge influx or retirees in recent years. Its all about tourism these days, especially in the summer months when Highway 49 is bumper to bumper with tourist driving motor homes and/or towing camp trailers.

 I'm surprised to discover that Jamestown even had a soda pop bottler. In fact, it must have been a pretty small company because I can't find a single thing about it on the internet. Nor can I find an example of the bottle like the one I found. I saw a reference to one that mentioned a "red" label, but so far I haven't been able to find a picture of that one either. All things considered, it looks like I found a keeper that will forever remind me of my adventuerous treck to the high country around Lone Pine, California ... where the bears are "active."  Lol

 SPB

 Durham's Beverages - Jamestown, Calif. - Front


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Back ...


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine is a 1942 Owens Illinois Duraglas...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Durham's Base ...

 20 <(I)> 9  
 2605G


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. Very interesting!

 I've never fully researched it, but you just gotta wonder about bottlers who ordered bottles from more than one glass maker during the same time period. You'd think they'd stick with just one maker, especially if the price was right and everything else was in line. But I suppose it was all about profit margins back then just like it is today and they ordered from whoever and whenever. I'm still not 100% certain my "Spike It" is dated 1942. I'm just taking the dealer's word for it, but I have a feeling he knows his stuff.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a link for those interested in reading the history on Jamestown, California. I didn't go there during this road trip, but I have been there in the past and know the entire area is loaded to the max with great antique shops. If you are ever in California, be sure and check them out.

 Link:   http://tchistory.org/TCHISTORY/Jamestown.htm

 Jamestown in the early days ...


----------



## celerycola (Aug 9, 2012)

Passed through Jamestown on the way to Yosemite two weeks ago but didn't have time to stop except for an ice cream on a 100 degree day. Spent three days in Yosemite before leaving via Tioga Pass and then US 395 to Reno for the National Bottle Show. Saw lots of sodas at the show but only brought a couple home. The best part was rubbing elbows with legendary soda collectors Ron Fowler, Zang Wood, R. J. Brown, and Johnnie Fletcher. I bought three soda books to add to my shelf at home.



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's a link for those interested in reading the history on Jamestown, California. I didn't go there during this road trip, but I have been there in the past and know the entire area is loaded to the max with great antique shops. If you are ever in California, be sure and check them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2012)

celery ~

 I wanted to go to the Reno show but couldn't get my act together in time to make it happen. I actually lived in Reno for two years between 1995 and 1997 and always enjoyed the area, especially Pyramid lake where we used to go trout fishing. I have a daughter who lives there still and likes it so much she wouldn't move for all the money in the world. It's interesting that you passed through Jamestown recently. I haven't been there in about 15 years, but hope to again eventually. Yosemite is by far one of the most beautiful places on earth. 

 I did a little research on the Durham's acl and came across the following blog which is authored by the grandson of the original bottler. It doesn't give specifics regarding dates, but it did have a picture of the red label acl bottle I mentioned earlier, and one which Jack Durham says is dated 1952. I intend to contact Jack Durham, but need to sign up for his blog first. Here's the link to the blog, plus a link showing a list of the remaining Federation bottle shows for 2012 ...

 Durham Blog:
 http://ramblingjackslaboratory.blogspot.com/2007/06/durhams-quality-beverages.html#links

 Remaining Federation Bottle Shows for 2012:
 http://www.fohbc.org/shows/

 Durham's red label acl ~ 1952


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's what my Eastside cone top beer can used to look like before Humphrey Bogart tossed it out the car window in 1941 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

And another glimpse of what it looks like now 71 years later ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed! The can has Copyright 1947 on it. So I guess it couldn't have been Bogey who chugged and tossed it. Which means it was probably Hopalong Cassidy, Roy Rogers, The Lone Ranger, Gene Autry, or any one of a dozen other 1940s movie cowboys who was the culprit. I know, I bet it was Gene Autry's side kick, Smiley Burnett. That guy looks like a beer drinker if I ever saw one. Or was his name Frog? Hmmm ... now I'm really confused.

 Speaking of Gene Autry, here's one of his original outfits that is on display at the museum in Lone Pine ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Smiley Burnette ... a.k.a. Frog Millhouse


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

That can looks like it would clean up really nice Bob, Hemihampton works miracles with cans like that, I sent him a message to check out your post...Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

Just scroll down a little and see what can be done with rusty Old Topper cans...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-124729/mpage-14/key-/tm.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks for the info. I was thinking the same thing about the can being a candidate for de-rusting. I've heard of the process but know nothing about it. If you take a close look at the picture below you will notice that a good amount of the original label is still intact and visible behind the rust. When I shine a flashlight to the inside I can see that portions of it are still shiny and rust free. 

 During the course of 30+ years of bottle hunting (mostly along the shoulders of old highways) I have only found about six cone top cans, and every one of them was so rusted out that they literally crumbled apart in my hands. I have often wondered why so few of them are to be found (in any condition) here in southern California, but I suspect that California may not have been a good market for them or that they had such a limited distribution period that there just weren't that many sold. Whatever the explanation might be, the Eastside I found is a first for me.

 Another aspect of this I thought was interesting, is that in the area around Lone Pine where I was scrounging around there were tons of rusted cans but very little evidence of bottles. Normally I will see lots of broken bottles, but not so in that particular area. 99% of what I saw was cans, cans, cans. The only possible explanation I can come up with for this is that most vacationers back in that time period (1940s and 50s) probably took along canned drinks and not bottled ones. I can totally relate to this, too, because when I was a kid and went on vacation with my parents, we always took canned Shasta Soda with us. But rarely did we have it at home in cans. It must have had something to do with bottles rolling around in the car and easily getting broken. Who knows! My parents are both gone now and I can't ask them the reasoning behind it.

 In any event, I will look forward to hearing from the can guy and possibly arrange to have my can de-rusted. Who knows, maybe there will even be evidence of finger prints, which will tell us once and for all who tossed the can over the embankment way back when. (Lol)

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Check this out ...

 I did some experimenting with my camera and captured this image of the inside of my Eastside beer can. Notice how shiny and rust free it is.

 In closing, I have this to say ... 

 I really need to get a life! What are things coming to when a guy resorts to taking pictures of the inside of old rusted beer cans? [8|]

 Bob


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 10, 2012)

Very interesting story, thanks for taking us along! The landscape looks like lots of fun, sadly I've never made it west of Iowa.[]

 Really like that labeled grape juice bottle, and I'm impressed that you found some nice roadside finds while poking around there. I assumed that the area was picked clean years ago.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Plumbata ~

 Thanks for stopping by and sharing the kind comments. Speaking of landscape ... the picture below is facing north from the Whitney-Portal Road and is about 100 yards away from where I found the Eastside soda bottle, beer can, and Durham's bottle. I thought it was ironic that two of the three were made by the same company. Even if I had gotten skunked, the landscape alone would have been a reward unto itself.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

For contrast I thought I'd post this picture again. I was standing in almost the same exact spot when I took this picture as well as the one above. The only difference is, the one above is facing north and this one is facing due west. Amazing and contrasting country.


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob, loved seeing and reading about those bottles, but I gotta say, your photographs of the scenery and the landscapes really took the cake.  Those...are...amazing...


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 10, 2012)

You're giving me a pretty severe case of wanderlust Bob. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

nym9nyj7 ~

 I can't pronounce your name (Lol) but I thank you for the kudos. I took approximately 200 photographs during the course of my trip. Here's one especially for you! It was taken while driving up to the Mt. Whitney trail head west of Lone Pine. I just held the camera on the dashboard and ... clicked! That's Mt. Muir in the distance and Lone Pine Peak on the left. Mt. Whitney is out of view to the right. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm still trying to make some sense of the 1937 7up bottle I purchased. Around the outer edge of the base it is clearly embossed with "Seven Up Bottling Co., Los Angeles" But notice in the picture below that it is also marked with ...

 24 <(I)> 7

 The Owens-Illinois symbol in the center is a little hard to make out, but it's definitely there. But what's really confusing me is the number 24 on the left side of the symbol. I've never heard of an O-I plant number 24. All of the charts and references I am familiar with do not list a number 24. The only possible explaination I can come up with is that the 2 before the 4 does not belong there, and that in reality it is plant number 4 for Clarksburg, West Virginia, which closed in 1942. And yet, even with this said, I can't recall ever seeing a second number that close to a single digit plant number. The 7 on the right does not have a dot, but the bottle is obviously a 1937 and not 1947 because it has eight bubbles on the front instead of the later seven that ocurred after 1937-38.

 Any ideas about the 2 4 or 24?

 Note: The O-I plant number for Los Angeles is 23

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's the front of it, which isn't in the greatest shape and has some staining that won't come off. But it's my first and only eight bubble 7up bottle and only cost me $5.00.

 SPB


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob, If you wanted to send me Eastside cone I could Acid dip it & clean it. Bad news is I'm not sure it would do much good. All the color is gone from the Front. There will be no red once cleaned & probably gone now. This cans condition is what we call Desert toast or Burnt, Baked. Meaning this type of cans from the Desert, Sierra Nevada's, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, ect suffer from extreme heat & weather being on the surface & surface cans from these area's are poor canidates for keepers. Most collectors will leave them behind. The good news is California is very popular for Burying there trash & many rare cans in good condition have been found in buried trash pits in California but a Metal Detector would be needed. The other bad news is the Eastside is one of Californias most common cone tops. Even mint they do not demand much money. If that was a Rare Silver or Royal Finest in that condition it would easily be worth $100+ or maybe even Hundreds. Let me know what you plan on doing with it. Curious what you left behind in that other pile of rust you found? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Leon ~

 Thanks for the speedy reply. I truly appreciate the offer. But after giving it some thought, I think I'll just leave the can as is. That way it will remind me of not only the trip itself, but also of the rugged terrain and blazing heat I experienced when I found it. Despite the fact that I was at approximately 6,500 feet at the time, it was still hotter than a fire cracker up there on that particular day. I didn't come across any dumps, but there were definitely cans scattered around everywhere, all of which were rusted like the Eastside. The only reason I even kept it is because it was a cone top. As I mentioned earlier, it's only about the sixth cone top I have ever found in any condition. If I ever decide to purchase a nice one I can always look on ebay. There are several of them listed on there now.

 Thanks again.

 Bob

 Since I have so many pictures to share, here's another one. Welcome to Johannesburg, California. I stopped at this place to see if they had any soda bottles, which they did, but nothing of particular interest to me. I ended up tipping the guy $1.00 just for letting me look around. I suggested he donate it to the town's traffic light fund ... which, of course, was a joke, because there isn't a single traffic light within 100 miles of that place.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Recently I learned how to save images on Google Earth. The red arrow points to the area along the Whitney-Portal Road where I found the beer can and soda bottles. There is a segment of old highway that runs through there that has been bypassed and is no longer used. That's the kind of places I look for because they are the oldest and the least likely to have been gone over by scavangers like myself. But unlike other roadside bottle hunters I know, who usually just stroll along and hope they find something out in the open, I get on my hands and knees and scrounge around under every bush because I have learned in the past that that's where the bottles are going to be if you hope to find one. And that's exacty how and why I found the Eastside Cherry Keeno, the Durham's Beverages, and the Eastside beer can. They were hidden under the bushes where other people who were just walking through casually missed seeing them. It always amazes me when I do find bottles like that. It's as if the bottles were just waiting for me to come along fifty years later and simply pick them up off the ground.

 From the point where I did my bottle hunting you can see where the road goes up the mountainside and then makes a sharp hairpin turn to the south. One of these days I would like to cover every inch of that road and see what I can find that others missed.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2012)

Leon ~

 Having heard from you today reminded me of a thread I started in 2010 which you posted a reply to this past May of 2012. In it I said that about fifteen years ago I purchased a "Royal" cone top beer can for $10.00 and sold it shortly afterwards for $25.00. In your reply you said that one in mint condition is now worth $2,500.00. I am still kicking myself for not realizing the can's value, which must have been considerable even fifteen years ago when I acquired it. But that was before I had a computer and I just didn't have the resourses or foresight to research it. 

 Anyway, hearing from you today conjured up the memory again, and I just hope I never make the same mistake again. 

 Here's a picture of what one of the "Royal" cans looks like, which was a product of the Reno Brewing Company of Reno, Nevada. The one pictured here is almost identical in condition to the one that I "gave away" for only $25.00.

 Plus, here's a link to the 2010 thread that I started and you replied to:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-376005/mpage-1/key-royal%252Cflush/tm.htm#376217  

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I remember that post. It was exactly 15 years ago I sold the same can. In 1997 I sold my Royal which was about mint in front & both sides but a little rust on seam area to Nascar Racer & Craftsman truck series nascar racer Rich Bickle for $500. I sold him about $3,500  worth of other cans to put a downpayment on my house. I once sold a super rare mint cone top for $4,500.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 11, 2012)

Check this out ...

 Alphabetical List of Movies Filmed in Lone Pine, California:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_shot_in_Lone_Pine

 Alabama Hills - Wikipedia:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama_Hills

 High Sierra - Starring Humphrey Bogart - 1941:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Sierra_(film) 

 The picture below is of Humphrey Bogart (a.k.a. Roy Earle) from the movie "High Sierra," which was filmed in 1941 in the Mt. Whitney area just east of Lone Pine. The spot where Bogey is positioned in the picture is approximately one mile in from the parking lot where the trail head begins, which means that he and the camera crews had to hike in at least a mile in order to get to that particular location. I haven't seen the movie lately, but as I recall the last scenes show the police cars parked just below where the final shoot out occurred. I realize it's just a Hollywood movie and not exact in every detail, but just for the record there is no way for cars to get even close to the rocks where Bogey holds up.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a picture I took along the trail at about the 1/2 mile marker. The red arrow points to the rocks high above where Bogey is situated with his rifle in the previous picture. The yellow arrow points to the same rock formation that you will recognize from the black and white picture above.

 I will have to do some research and see what I can find regarding how those scenes were shot in such rugged terrain, and especially anything that might tell me about Humphrey Bogart climbing to the top of that treacherous rock formation.

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2012)

Heres a tough set of California cans to aquire. 6 different Golden Gates. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Leon ~

 Great collection of cans. I will be keeping my eyes peeled for them. In hindsight I can see where it would only have taken a simple twist of fate for me to be Beercanbob now instead of Sodapopbob. But I have already crossed the soda pop bridge and it would be hard now to take any other path. Definitely a cool hobby though and one that I "can" see offers many rewarding finds.  

 Speaking of bridges, check out this video (with sound) of a scene from the 1938 movie "Gunga Din." If you are familiar with the movie and recall the bridge scene, then you are in for a little surprise. But rather than me spoiling things, watch the video and you will see what I mean.

 Video Link:   http://vimeo.com/8561946

 I visited the area dipicted in the video, which is a part of the Alabama Hills I referred to and posted pictures of earlier. While hiking around and exploring not too far from where the bridge scene was filmed, I found the items pictured below. I realize they may not look like much to the casual observer, but to me the are genuine treasure, especially when you consider the tens of thousands of tourist who have walked over the same ground over the years. All three items were found in the same spot, which was a sandy area about a foot wide between some huge boulders. The bottle cap is what caught my eye first, which gave me reason to scratch around in the sand where I found the broken bottle top and the nail. The spot where I found the items was maybe fifty feet directly behind where the temple in the movie used to be, but of course is long gone now. I may never know for certain, but I have reason to believe the nail was in some way related to the temple that once stood there when the film was made in 1938. I now call it my Gunga Din nail. The bottle cap is an oddity, too. Notice where it was intentionally stamped with a "square" indentation. That's not the sort of thing that would happen by accident. That square impression was put there for a reason, but just what that reason is I will never know. The other side still has remnants of cork remaining. As for the broken bottle top, your guess is as good as mine ... ???

 Bob

 Gunga Din Artifacts/Souvenirs


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Who was your favorite movie cowboy? Mine was Roy Rogers ~ 1911-1998. Sadly, there are very, very few of them left. 

 See them all here! Great pics and side links:  http://www.jimwegryn.com/Names/Cowboys.htm


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you know they made a few different Roy Rogers soda cans. If in cans may be in bottles also? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Leon ~

 I am aware of the Roy Rogers can, but as far as I know there was never a bottled beverage. I have looked for one of the cans but so far have never found one for sale. I have seen references indicating they typically sell for about $200.00 in excellent condition. Take the lot pictured below for example that sold for $900.00. I have never seen anything like it but sure would like to.

 Bob

 Link:  http://www.icollector.com/Roy-Rogers-Davy-Crockett-soda-cans-in-composition-display-hands-cans-in-Fair-cond-display-hands_i9445862


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

The only decent soda can I own is this "Shasta." It's just like the ones I remember drinking as a kid when my family and I used to go on summer vacations ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Earlier I discussed and posted a picture of this Eastside Cheery Keeno bottle I found along the Whitney-Portal Road. Since then I have had time to clean it up, (first by soaking it for 24 hours in distilled white vinegar - followed by a good scrubbing with a scratchy sponge) and thought it turned out pretty good.

 I'm not entirely sure of the date it was made, but possibly 1953. It is embossed on the base with ...

 L. A. Brew. Co. San Bernardino Ca. 365(L)3

 With the (L) being for the "Latchford Glass Co., Los Angeles, California."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Note: I realize this is a bottle forum and sure hope no one minds my bouncing back-and-forth between bottles, Bogey, cowboys, Gunga Din, and back again. But you can be assured that soda bottles were the primary focus of my road trip and that I will be getting back to them shortly. In the meantime I wanted to share the following two pictures - the first of which I got from the internet - the second I took myself.

 This first picture shows the Gunga Din temple I have been referring to from the movie that was made in the Alabama Hills in 1938. Notice where I placed the red arrow which points to a V between two particular rock formations in the background behind the temple ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

This next picture I took myself. Notice the red arrow pointing to the same V between the rock formations. But where's the temple now? I walked back into that area but did not drive because the sand was too soft and I didn't want to get stuck. Nor did I take my camera with me because I really didn't expect to walk so far. So this is the only picture I have of the temple area ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

PS ~

 It was in the jumble of rocks behind the temple location where I found the nail - bottle cap - and bottle shard.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Speaking of back to bottles ...

 I also found this among the rocks in the temple area ... 

 Just for the record, that area has been picked cleaner than a Christmas turkey over the years! I was lucky to find what little I did!

 7up ~ 23 (I) 58  ... Owens-Illinois - Los Angeles - 1958 ... Likely tossed away by some tourist.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Back to Bogey for a minute ...

 I did some detective work and think I narrowed down the approximate spot where Bogey was sitting with his rifle. I took liberties with this black and white photo and highlighted in green a tree top just behind him. The red line highlights his approximate relationship to the rock formation in the background ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

This next picture is the one I took. The broken yellow line shows where the current trail passes below the rocks where Bogey was sitting with his rifle. The red line indicates the approximate line of sight between the rock formation on the left and Bogey's position on the right where I placed the X. 

 Between the yellow trail and the red X it is approximately 100 yards straight up. So if my calculations are even close to being accurate, then I can see now where it wouldn't have been so difficult after all to film that final scene in the movie. All Bogey had to do was to scrample up the hill from the trail and then do whatever necessary to shoot the scene. 

 Had I know all of this beforehand and not discovered it until after I got home, then I would have climbed up there and taken some pictures of the exact spot. Next time I will!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Dang! Page change ... (I hate when that happens).

 Here's the black and white again so you don't have to click back for comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

"Home on the Range" ...

 Today is the last day of my vacation and I recently rearranged my collectibles shelves. This first picture shows a portion of my soda bottles with my most recent acqusitions on the shelf below the top. The strings attached to the front of each shelf are so the bottles won't "dance around" and fall off whenever we have an earthquake, which occurs more often than you might think. I haven't counted them lately, but I believe there are about 150 bottles pictured here, which constitute about one-third of my entire collection of approximately 500 bottles ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

This next picture features my western themed bottles, including about twenty Big Chief's and various other cowboy and Indian bottles. I also collect rubber/wood souvenir Indian tomahawks from the 1940s thru the 1950s and have about fifteen of them. My oldest one is a pre-1916 from The Grand Canyon. The Roy Rogers lunch pail and thermos are from about 1952, which I got for a steal a few years ago for only $25.00. The dealer I bought them from specialized in books and had no clue of their value. They are in almost near-mint condition ...

 I'll be back, but not nearly so often, as it's back to work again tomorrow morning. Dang! Don't ya just hate it when that happens?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's where I'd like to be today ... Back in the Alabama Hills again with the High Sierras behind me!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2012)

One more ... "for the road"

 The Enchanted Hill ~ Paramount Pictures ~ Jack Holt ~ 1926


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was the 7Up bottle mystery ever solved?  Not sure if I missed it, but I'd been following this post hoping someone would figure it out!

 And Bob - going back to the photos - what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2012)

nym ~

 The 24 on the 1937 7up bottle is still a mystery. I'm beginning to think it was a mold shop mess up at the Owens-Illinois glass factory and they accidently used 24 instead of 23 which is the actual plant number for Los Angeles.

 My camera is a Kodak Easy Share C713, which is nothing special and only cost $100.00. But it takes pretty good pictures like this one from the Alabama Hills ...

 (I ocasionally paint oil on canvas and plan to use this picture as one of my first projects. It's one of my favorite views in the Alabama Hills where I ate my backpack lunch in the shade of the curved rock the day I was there).

 Bob


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2012)

You did really great on that lunchbox Bob . I had one some years ago and sold it for seventy five dollars , never had the thermos . I would say the box is better than that now . Then too with the economy like it is maybe not . You got a great buy regardless . Looks like it is in pretty good condition . Best one I had was the 64 Star Trek Dome with thermos . On a scale of 1 to 10 , I would grade it a 9.7 . Needed to pay some bills and let that go too , wish I had kept it now, have never seen another one in that kind of condition .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2012)

L C ~

 I used to collect western themed lunchboxes and at one point had about twenty different ones. I'd say top dollar on my Roy Rogers box and thermos is about $250.00. There is a decent Star Trek dome box on ebay right now with a Buy It Now price of $555.24. And according to the seller's description, he says the 2011 book value on one in mint condition is $1,250.00. Here's the link if you'd like to take a look at it ... (No thermos).

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHERES-TOPPIE-VINTAGE-1968-STAR-TREK-METAL-DOME-LUNCHBOX-/160864486559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257445449f

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2012)

The only lunchbox I ever had as a kid was a Chuck Wagon in 1960/61 when I was in the third grade and eight years old. I don't know what became of that box but suspect my parents eventually threw it away ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2012)

According to what I know about lunchboxes, the rarest and most valuable is the Toppie pictured below. In mint condition the box and thermos list for about $3,000.00 ...


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Bob , I took a look at it . The Toppie is a dandy , I have never seen one other than a picture . When you stated the kind of lunch box you had kind of gave me a chuckle , my lunch box was a paper bag , LOL . I sold my Star Trek and thermos for six hundred and twenty five dollars . It booked for double that at the time if I remember right . I could have got more out of it if a sat on it a while but needed the money at the time so I swallowed hard and let it go . I have around 100 of the vintage metal lunch boxes . I am no longer interested in the boxes in general and would like to find someone to sell the collection to .


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 17, 2012)

ENJOYED THE TRIP...........Thanks
 gac


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bob,

 I'm still learning a lot about bottles and glass manufacturers, but what I don't understand is why would Owens-Illinois have skipped the number 24 when numbering their plants?  I have seen the O-I number assignment clip that has circulated these message boards time and time again, and from what I can tell, only the numbers 24 and 19 weren't used, despite the fact that numbers higher and lower were.

 And wow, it does take great shots - I honestly thought you were gonna tell me you had a Nikon or a Canon DSLR!  Definitely post a photo of your painting when you've completed it, I'd love to see it!

 Jared


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

GACDIG ~

 I'm glad you have been enjoying the thread. Here's some more ...

 nym9nyj7 ~

 After going back and looking at the various Owens-Illinois charts in my files, I was reminded that the Los Angeles plant (#23) did not begin operation until 1949. So if the charts are correct (sometimes I wonder) then that would eliminate my 1937 7up bottle as being a mold department accident because the Los Angeles plant did not exist in 1937. But this still doesn't explain the number 24 or tell us where it was made. If you go back and look at the picture I posted of the base, there is no question that it's a 24 as opposed to a 2 in close proximity of a 4. And yet I can find no reference whatsoever to a plant number 24 ... ???

 As for the plant number 19 you mentioned, the first link below shows it as being located in Crenshaw, Pennsylvania. But you are right in that most charts do not list it, which is one of the reasons I sometimes question the various charts and realize more research is needed to make sense of everything. The other two links are for general interest and reading.

 Sooooo ... where in the heck was plant number 24 located? And is it related to Area 15? (Lol) [sm=rolleyes.gif]

 SodaPuzzledBob


 Plant Numbers and Locations:
 http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/owens.html

 A History of Owens-Illinois:
 http://www.utoledo.edu/library/canaday/exhibits/oi/OIExhibit/MainPage.htm

 Owens-Illinois 1939 School Booklet:
 http://www.insulators.info/books/oi/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's the base of the 1937 7up again so you won't have to click back to see it ...

 Reminder: It is embossed with "Seven Up Bottling Co. Los Angeles" around the perimeter.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Correction / Typo ...

 I meant "Area 51" not Area 15

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

For those who are wondering about the single digit 7 standing for 1937 ...

 This particular 7up bottle style with the embossed u7p on the neck and 8 bubbles on the painted label portion was only made for a few years between about 1935 and 1938. (If someone is aware of other dates, please let us know).

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's an amber variation of a similar 6 1/2 ounce 7up bottle dated 1935, which was only made in that particular size here in San Diego, California and is considered extremely rare and valuable ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's the base on one of the San Diego bottles, which is in a local museum and the only one I have ever handled personally. Notice the number 21 which is the Owens-Illinois plant in San Francisco ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

PS ~

 Notice that both bases (amber and green) are embossed with the same additional numbers ... 4243 G

 But why and exactly what those numbers mean I do not know!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a chart showing the various amber 7up bottles. Notice the only "Standard" (non stubby) type is from San Diego. The amber bottles were 7 ounce, but the green bottles (like mine) are 6 1/2 ounce. It also shows the earliest date for the San Diego bottles as being 1936, but the one in the museum and the one owned by Cecil Munsey (who lives in the San Diego area and who I have met and spoken to about these bottles) are dated 1935.

 Cecil Munsey Link: Go to his "Articles" section and find 7up:  http://www.cecilmunsey.com/


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 18, 2012)

Poem written for the 4th annual convention of salesmen for the Owens Bottle Company, 1923.  Author unknown

 Towering I stand

 And gaze around,

 The sky above

 Below the ground.

 None of my kind

 In vision's range,

 Except below

 Where all seem strange.

 Not of my kind

 They seem to be,

 But rather

 Some strange fantasy.

 I read my fate

 To stand alone,

 When all the rest

 Have gone, have gone.

 I will alone

 In grandeur stand,

 To serve mankind

 Throughout the land.

 I gave through mist

 Of years to come,

 And see myself

 Excelled by none.

 Serving your children

 As I serve you,

 And their children's children

 The ages through.

 Strong as the mountain peak

 I stand,

 Alone, alone

 In solitude grand.

 The years will come

 With naught to throttle,

 I stand alone

 An Owens Bottle.



 Thanks SODAPOPBOB
 gac


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

GAC ~

 You're welcome ...

 And here's the back of one of the amber's showing the seven ounce. (Which in my post #100 I incorrectly stated was a 6 1/2 ounce).

 I wonder what "Keeps You Alkaline" means? (Lol) [8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

PS ~ GAC

 Cool poem. Thanks ... I was wondering what it was leading to and finally came together for me by disclosing it was a bottle talking. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's the rarest acl 7up bottle I am aware of ... 1935

 As far as I know it is a one-of-a-kind!

 [ Photo courtesy of member wonkapete ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

In response to my own question in post #105 as to what "Keeps You Alkaline" means" I guess it means the following ...

 Science Dictionary:

 alkaline  (Äl'kÉ™-lÄ­n, -lÄ«n') Pronunciation Key  

 1. Capable of neutralizing an acid.

 Which, I guess, is another way of saying "Refreshing" ???

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Speaking of amber 7up bottles and Cecil Munsey ...

 I recall the conversation I had with him and his telling me that he found the amber 7up bottle while crawling under an old house here in the San Diego area many years ago. He said he used to find lots of old soda bottles that way and that most of them were in near-mint condition. However, he also said he no longer does that because he is just too old for such things. I believe Cecil is in his late 60s or early 70s now. 

 The reason I don't search under old houses myself, which is where construction workers would often toss their empties while on the job, is because I am petrified of Black Widow spiders that love dark and damp places like underneath old structures. I tried it once and encountered so many Black Widows that I couldn't get out of there fast enough. But if you are gutsy enough for such things, especially if you live in a locale where creepy things like spiders are not a problem, then you should try it and possibly find a truck-load of old soda bottles in mint condition, and possibly some with paper labels still intact.

 Good luck ... but please don't get bit!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2012)

Because of posting so many soda bottle related replies this morning, and getting pumped about it, I have decided to jump in the car and head for the small town mountain communities of Ramona and Julian. I haven't been up their lately and might find some cool soda bottles in one of the many antique shops that dot the area. But not sure if I can get into Julian because they have been having some brush fires lately. I'll report back later this evening or tomorrow whether I find anything of interest or not. I hope I do! I also hope I get to experience one of the late afternoon thunderstorms they've been having every day this past week. It's been so hot here in town lately that a good downpour is just what I need to cool off.

 Wish me luck!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

It's always a good day when you can bring home a couple of soda bottles you didn't have previously, especially when that day includes a drive through the mountains in the summertime. Julian, California is a 1870s gold mining town and attracts tourist from far and wide who are drawn there not only because of the town's historical interest but also because of it's famous home made apple pies that are made from apples grow in local orchards.

 Here's a quick peek of Julian's main section. Notice the building on the left directly behind the horse's head, which I will tell you more about in a minute.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

That building houses the "Miners Drug and Soda Fountain" that was founded in 1928 and serves the best malts in the entire county. The picture below is of the marble counter where I had lunch.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

The establishment is decorated from top to bottom with vintage items and old soda bottles like this ...

 Check out the Whistle sign!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

In one of the local antique shops I purchased this 1963 "Leominster Home Beverages" bottle that is from Leominster, Mass. I believe this green variation is harder to find than the more common clear ones.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

I also purchased this 1955 "Squeeze." It's common but my first. It's from New Orleans, U.S.A., which is how it is marked on the back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's another picture from inside the soda fountain ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2012)

PS ~

 On the way home I stopped at Viejas Indian casino and ended up winning $60.00, which paid for my entire trip including bottles, lunch, and gas. As for the thunderstorm I was hoping for, it only sprinkled for about 15 minutes, but all in all a great day!

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice day trip Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's the rarest acl 7up bottle I am aware of ... 1935
> 
> ...


 
 For future reference I wanted to add this sign to go with wonkapete's bottle. Notice the similarity. This is the earliest 7up sign I am aware of and is on ebay with a Buy It Now/Make Offer price of $389.99 ...

 This is also the first "9 Bubble" 7up item I have ever seen!

 Link; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380460321300&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2012)

PS ~

 I did some research on the 7up sign and discovered that the same excat one has been listed on ebay at least five different times going as far back as 2007. It appears the seller is having a hard time finding a buyer at his asking price. There have been three different offers on the current listing, (although I do not know how much the highest one was) but all of which have been declined. I suspect the seller is holding out for at least $300.00, which might be okay if it wasn't in such bad shape. Can you imagine trying to sell the same sign for five years? If it were me I think I would accept the first $200.00 offer that came along and be done with it!  

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2012)

These two each sold for $225 Bob, so maybe he's thinking somone will want one bad enough to go to $300 somewhere along the way, especially if he doesn't need to sell it...and just like his example these two seem just a rough 



 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item43b11d55af&item=290734298543&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=I91JQ5UofRCsTn2uOtfRjrZA%252BIw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item43b1765369&item=290740130665&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=I91JQ5UofRCsTn2uOtfRjrZA%252BIw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> PS ~
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe he feels toward it like you do your 'Popeye' sign.......you know the original one you have ".....wouldn't take $500 for it.....".

 or

 Is his stuff garbage while yours is gold?

 On another note:

 Jerrys 7Up bottle is not one of a kind, sad to say........I've seen 3 just like it over the past few years. All from Atlanta


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2012)

epackage ~

 Thanks.

 I found it interesting that the two ebay listings you posted were by the same seller but are two different signs which sold two weeks apart. And just in case I sometimes forget to eloborate in detail, I would like to clarify that when I use the expression "as far as I know," it means exactly that ... which is another way of saying "to the best of my knowledge." As far as I know nothing is emphatic in this old world except maybe ... ??? 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  nym9nyj7
> 
> Bob,
> 
> ...


 
 Jared ~

 I thought you might like to see the very first oil painting I ever did in 1976 when I was 24 years old. I'm 60 now and have done more than a hundred since then, but this is one I will never sell or give to family members like I did with all of the others. The painting is of Yosimite Valley in California as viewed from the south entrance of the park.

 This winter I intend to do one or more of the Alabama Hills/Mt. Whitney area.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a photograph of the valley that was taken from the same spot as my painting ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2012)

Earlier in this thread I briefly mentioned all of the earthquakes that southern California has. Well, starting about four hours ago we have had a series of them - I think the current USGS count is at about 50 - with the biggest one (a 5.4) ocurring about 15 minutes ago. It rattled my soda bottles real good but did not knock any of them over as I have them wired in these days. If you don't hear from me in a week or so, then you will know that I fell in a crack!

 Bob


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 29, 2012)

Bob -

 Great thread! I just got back from a 2 week vacation in Arizona/New Mexico/Colorado. Not much time for bottle hunting, but I did pick up two bottles at an antique shop in Aztec, New Mexico. 

 I took over 1,300 pictures ... but I don't think that I will have the time to share them here. 


 Happy trails!


----------

